# Husband Got Job what Next!



## Shark (Jan 28, 2009)

My husband has been offered a job driving for a trucking company in Alberta, he is waiting for police clearance & all going well he will fly over in April & sit his truck test & start working. they are sorting out his work visa etc. i have a good job here, im a gis cad technician & was going to wait 6 months to see if he liked the job & country & then sort things out here & move over then! i am just wondering, with my job how long would i have to wait to be able to work over there or what is the process do i have to apply for a working visa & go from there, all this happened so quick so just want to know how do i go about it. i have 13 years experience in Gis & also have city & guilds certifcate with auto cad 2d & 3d.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Shark, welcome to the forum,
Sounds like you are caught up in a whirl wind and not sure whats the best option at the moment. 
Depends upon what visa your husband is coming over on. Is it a temporary work visa, or will he get permanent resident staus when he arrives. If he is on a temp work visa then you may have to apply for a work visa too, if he will have PR status then you should also get this as his spouse. Best option is to find out more from his new employer, about the type of visa. I am not a visa expert, maybe some one else can offer soem more info.

For you it may be worth researching your industry over here to find out more about job opportunities, qualifications etc. Contact industry associations, find out if job descriptions are different and look at the type of jobs that are available. That may give you more confidence in what Canada has to offer you.

Before you get carried along into a situation that may not be right. I suggest you both work out what you want long term. What lifestyle do you want, career, standard of living. So you are clear on what the move to Canada is for. It is easy to get carried away thinking about the excitement and adventure of getting a job and moving to Canada, but is it really going to give you the life you both want? 
Canada has amazing opportunities, but if life is good right now then you already have amazing opportunities. You both have to be 100% behind the route you decide to take.


----------



## Shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Louise

he gets a temporary work visa & when he is there 6 months he can apply for permanent residency. well at the moment there is no work for him here in Ireland. so it would be better to try somethin new, this country is in a big recession & i've always wanted to emigrate & try something new, ive looked up many job sites & there is alot of work for what i do in Canada, so i dont think that will be a problem. so do you think i need to apply for a temporary working visa? like should i do it now or what way will i go about it


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

It looks like there are two options for you. If you need to apply for work permit then you will have to get a job offer first. BUT you may qualify for a spousal open work permit depending on hubbies visa. If he is entitled to stay in Canada more than 6 months and his visa is of certain skill level then you can get a spousal open work permit. This link has some more detail.

Frequently asked questions: Working temporarily in Canada


----------



## Shark (Jan 28, 2009)

thank you for the information, you have been a great help! do you know of any websites that i can go into that look to sponser workers to work for them?:


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

I am not aware of any. sorry...

For job search the best way is to put yourself across as such an attractive employee they are happy to go through the sponsor route to get you. Think in terms of what are you going to do for them, save them money, make them money.

There are loads of ways to network for finding a job. I in proccess of writing an article on this, but a few little tips.
Get your CV "canadianised" check qualifications and terminolgy to make sure it is understandable for employers. Network on LinkedIn, Facebook, Twitter, job websites. Contact trade organisations, research major employers in the area you are moving to. Cold call, send resumes, get local contacts. 
Good luck Louise


----------

